# Road-rage-wide-boy tw*t in a 180TT last week in Reading....



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

I'm finding it difficult to express my disdain towards a driver of a black 180TT, whom I had the misfortune to share a piece of road with whilst dawdling home in rush hour traffic last week....

One of the roads I use for my commute home consists of 4 lanes (dual lanes each direction); 30mph limit, in a built up area.

The road is usually snarled up in rush hour: rarely at a standstill but moving very slowly. The real problems start as the road approaches a roundabout where 2 lanes become 3. After the roundabout, the 2 lanes in each direction resume.

The probelms are cause in essence, because the road markings are highly ambiguous: there is no clear marking to instruct drivrs as to what lane they should adopt as they approach the roundabout, before the 2 lanes become 3. This leads to cars who want to go straight over the roundabout being in the left hand lane approaching the roundabout, needing to move into the MIDDLE lane to go straight over...whilst a car in the right hand lane approaching the roundabout would often want to move into the middle lane as well: chaos. I have witnessed numerous minor accidents and near misses at this roundabout.

At the roundabout, the furthest left hand lane then becomes "LEFT TURN ONLY" and the remaining 2 lanes enable you to drive straight across the roundabout (there is no right turn at the roundabout).

For several years, the accepted "unwritten rule" was, if you wanted to go straight over the roundabout but remain in the left hand lane AFTER the roundabout, one positioned one's car in the LEFT hand lane when aproaching the roundabout......

So, there I was, minding my own business as I approached the roundabout (traffic was stationary) and I indicated right (to move from the left hand lane to the middle lane)....

....a car in the right hand lane (which at this point was a car length behind me) lurched forward (even although I was stationary) and positioned his car within inches of my drivers door, then stopped. 
The right hand lane was completely devoid of traffic at this point. 
The car in front of me moved and I edged forward (I was aware this guy was likely to contiinue behaving like a complete knob jockey so only edged forward, giving him the opportunity to go in front if he wanted to; even although it is my right of way)

...so this time he lunges forward again, to the point whre he is forcing me left into the traffic which is driving up my inside left. I look across and see it is a guy in a black TT.....he is YELLING....I mean HOWLING at me [smiley=vulcan.gif] I smile and all this seems to do is enrage him further....

....all the traffic is completely stationary at this point, nowhere else for he, or I to go. His window is down and I can hear him shouting. I (make the mistake of) looking over and wind my window down.....He is bent out of his seat, half way across the passenger seat, yelling expletives at me: I wait for a gap and say "Calm down mate, you've obviously had a bad d..."

"AAARRRRR FACK ORF YAOOOR A RIIIGHT LITTUL C*NT AREN'T YA....FACKIN' LITTLE C*NT!!!!"

:?

....at this point the car in front of me pulls away.....TT man redlines his engine, drops the clutch and lurches forwards in front of my car ....about 20 yards before having to slam the anchors on to avoid shunting into the back of a car waiting at the edge of the roundabout!

The comedy was that, I followed him for the next few minutes up into Caversham Heights all at about 5 mph.....all of that palava just to get a car length ahead <shakes head>.

He turned off into a house in Caversham somewhere....I felt like taking his number down but couldn't be ar5sed....I think it was a 53 plate.

I'm sure this guy would have behaved like this regardless of what car he'd been in but nevertheless, it has left an indelible image in my mind: it seems the talentless reps that darken the lanes of our motorways have graduated from the Mondeo's and Vectra's into a TT...it's very sad.

Whatever the case, if that guy continues to behave like that I'm sure he'll get his come uppance: never seen such a ridiculous display of behaviour in my life :? 
[/b]


----------



## jedi_quaTTro (Sep 29, 2003)

it has been a many years since I've been to Reading, sounds like it has not changed !


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

guess hes traded up from a golf :roll:


----------



## JamesLewis (Jun 30, 2005)

Is this the Holiday Inn roundabout by Caversham bridge by any chance? :?:

I also noticed when I was stopping off at KFC at Reading gate retail park (A33 near M4) on a weekend there was a car cruisers meet up in the B&Q car park and amongst all the fiestas and novas etc, one of the boy racers had a chavved up TT. I felt very sad about this! I always make sure I go there in my ka and not my tt in case they are down there and want a race, keep more their pace in the ka haha, well unless they are in their TT but they probably can't afford any petrol or insurance LOL


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

JamesLewis said:


> Is this the Holiday Inn roundabout by Caversham bridge by any chance? :?:


Yes..it is!


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

JamesLewis said:


> Is this the Holiday Inn roundabout by Caversham bridge by any chance? :?:
> 
> I also noticed when I was stopping off at KFC at Reading gate retail park (A33 near M4) on a weekend there was a car cruisers meet up in the B&Q car park and amongst all the fiestas and novas etc, one of the boy racers had a chavved up TT.


I was at that KFC on Sunday night. But there weren't any other cars about. Plus my TT isn't chavved up. 

Stu - Reading is a hotbed of shit drivers. I expect many don't have UK licences (not being zenophobic or anything). But the road planning doesn't help one bit.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Rhod_TT said:


> road planning doesn't help one bit.


I agree with your comments, the above applies to Reading with it's atrocious one way system, the others can apply to any UK city these days :?

I remember reading that Reading was the city that confused drivers most in the UK.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

GW1970 said:


> Rhod_TT said:
> 
> 
> > road planning doesn't help one bit.
> ...


Know exactly what you mean - I drove round there a couple of months ago - First time and in rush hour  Almost impossible to tell which lane you're supposed to be in and no-one lets you in once you've worked out where you should be [smiley=dizzy2.gif] :evil:

Almost as confusing a reading Reading :roll: :lol:


----------



## JamesLewis (Jun 30, 2005)

Look out for the proposed 1 way IDR in Reading.... it's only going to get worse! And the whole lot will be 30mph speed limit too.... everyone going anticlockwise around Reading very slowly!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

JamesLewis said:


> everyone going anticlockwise around Reading very slowly!!


Don't tell the Londoners - they think the universe rotates around them!


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

BreTT said:


> JamesLewis said:
> 
> 
> > everyone going anticlockwise around Reading very slowly!!
> ...


No we do that very slowly in both directions - it's called the M25 car park. :evil:


----------

